# Valez Malaga eye glasses repair



## donqzen (Jan 24, 2010)

Have popped one of those little screws out of my eye glasses; going into Valez-Malaga (from Comares - there for first time yesterday), having never been there b4, after the river goes down enough so as to be able to traverse the ford... Assuming I can successfully navigate to V.M., does anyone have some knowledge about a (preferably) easily-accessible eye glass store where they might be able to make repairs???? :confused2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've not been there, but if the towns around me are anything to go by, there are lots of opticians around and I'm sure they'll be willing to help you!!?? It seems the Spanish like their spectacles!!

Jo xxx


----------



## donqzen (Jan 24, 2010)

*Cool*

This is encouraging. As is the little bit of blue skyoutside. I'm glad I packed an old pair, but the old Rx is making me dizzy! :nerd: It's almost like, on this trip to find out if I like Spain enough to live here part of each year, somebody doesn't want me here....like everything that can go wrong, is... and yet, everything I see makes me want to be here! I know. Idiot, right?


jojo said:


> I've not been there, but if the towns around me are anything to go by, there are lots of opticians around and I'm sure they'll be willing to help you!!?? It seems the Spanish like their spectacles!!
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

donqzen said:


> This is encouraging. As is the little bit of blue skyoutside. I'm glad I packed an old pair, but the old Rx is making me dizzy! :nerd: It's almost like, on this trip to find out if I like Spain enough to live here part of each year, somebody doesn't want me here....like everything that can go wrong, is... and yet, everything I see makes me want to be here! I know. Idiot, right?


I know the feeling! When we moved here we had planned everything carefully. However, when we got here, first my father in law passed away, then my husbands business partner had a crisis so we had to buy him out - taking the money we'd planned to use here, then the credit crunch, the pound/euro drop........ But we're still here and still happy (apart from my 12yo daughter - thats yet another story lol), but it does seem that sometimes something is plotting against us!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I lost one of those little screws from my sun glasses and the optician in Corte Ingles Puerto Banus repaired it, cleaned and polished them and when I asked cuanto replied nada or words to that effect.


----------



## donqzen (Jan 24, 2010)

*funny you should say that*

Just back now from Valez Malaga... Proprietress of Casa Granadina, the B&B where I'm staying offered to let me tag along w/ her on an errand up to Comares. From there she said well let's go get your glasses fixed and so off we went and, just as my head was exploding from looking through the old spare, my glasses were repaired and cleaned !!! @ Optica in V. Malaga (by a terrific woman) and 'Nada' the reply to quanto - and the winning-est smile. So then off to look @ some used car my charge is contemplating buying then I sprang for lunch in Caleta looking out over the marina across the street.... mmmmmmmm.... a dee-lish, 3-course lunch for 7 euros ea. So...yet another red star day. and I'm ttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedddddddd.....:yawn:


----------

